# Synchronisation IPAD-IMAC



## BIROC (9 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

La synchronisation de l'Ipad (Imac-Ipad) ne marche plus : j'ai le message suivant "L'Ipad n'a pas pu être synchronisé car la session de synchronisation n'a pas commencé" ???

Je n'ai touché à aucun réglage.

PS J'ai refait le téléchargement des achats.....en vain
La sauvegarde se fait via iCloud. J'ai essayé de la faire sur Imac et j'ai le même message

Que se passe t'il ? Merci d'avance


----------



## gmaa (9 Décembre 2014)

BIROC a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La synchronisation de l'Ipad (Imac-Ipad) ne marche plus : j'ai le message suivant *"L'Ipad n'a pas pu être synchronisé car la session de synchronisation n'a pas commencé"* ???
> 
> ...



Propose ça à google et il y a des "solutions"...


----------

